
Ask HN: What would anyone want to buy portal from facebook? - pandeykartikey
No offence to anyone at facebook. Its just that I donot get that how would the experience be any different from using a laptop or a mobile phone for making video calls?
======
Rjevski
If we ignore the device is made by Facebook, it seems to be a decent product.
According to a The Verge review the call quality is better compared to
competing services.

Being a dedicated device it’s also easier to use for non-technical people (I
wouldn’t trust elderly, non-technical people with a Windows laptop and Skype
on it, but I’m pretty sure they would be able to use Portal just fine).

